# SIP 16" Mini Variable Wood Lathe (230V) 01492 Motor Problem



## WoodySteve (26 Sep 2013)

Hi, I have a SIP 16" Mini Variable Wood Lathe (230V) 01492 i brought it from ebay of someone local for £60 sold as seen so i thought i would take a chance with it. 
i got it home and plugged it in it worked for 5mins than a grinding noise come from the motor, so i took the motor apart to find the brushes holder was broken and i cant get the parts to fix it. i contacted SIP direct and they said that im going to have to buy a new motor at £169 which is well over my budget. 
does anyone know if i can get a motor for the lathe cheaper than £169 ?
or where i can purchase the brushes holder. 

regards
steve


----------



## wizard (26 Sep 2013)

I would put it back on ebay and sell it for spares or repair, a few years ago i bought quite a few sip tools and they were all a load of rubbish. Got rid of it all now and replaced it with good very old machines that will last forever or is worth repairing.


----------



## WoodySteve (26 Sep 2013)

wizard":3hd2tof5 said:


> I would put it back on ebay and sell it for spares or repair, a few years ago i bought quite a few sip tools and they were all a load of rubbish. Got rid of it all now and replaced it with good very old machines that will last forever or is worth repairing.



Thanks for the advice and i think you are right. best thing is to sell it as spares or repairs on ebay. 

Regards
Steve


----------



## WoodySteve (26 Sep 2013)

thats what im looking for is the whole brush holder unit. if i can fix it i might get my money back


----------



## NikNak (27 Sep 2013)

Steve...

Any of the parts you're after listed here..?

http://www.sipuk.co.uk/parts/3.%20Works ... orking.htm


Nick


----------



## WoodySteve (29 Sep 2013)

NikNak":2d7mrv3m said:


> Steve...
> 
> Any of the parts you're after listed here..?
> 
> ...


Hi Nick, no they dont stock the part i need, SIP said the only thing i can do is buy a new motor for £169 (hammer) 
i could really do with getting it fixed as its ideal for what i need it to do and thats to make fishing floats as you can turn the speed right down slow. which i can not do on my 46" lathe which is only 3 speed and a lot of messing about changing the belt. but thanks any way for trying to help nick. very greatfull.

regards
steve


----------



## procell (30 Sep 2013)

Just a thought. Have you looked to see who the motor is made by. Most companies use 3rd party motors so you may have more luck from the manufacturer of the motor.


----------



## bigtee (30 Sep 2013)

Steve,

Look for a rewinding company that overhaul motors and take it to them & ask nicely tell them you just want it up and running for cheap money and you will pay cash.

I'm sure it will be fixed cheap say £20.00

There is a local firm up here we have used them many times on larger motors etc.


----------



## WoodySteve (30 Sep 2013)

procell":277uupca said:


> Just a thought. Have you looked to see who the motor is made by. Most companies use 3rd party motors so you may have more luck from the manufacturer of the motor.



I looked but no label on the motor  or any markings. im going to try and make the brushes holder. 
whats the best glue to use that will not break when the motor is turning ?

regards
steve


----------



## WoodySteve (30 Sep 2013)

bigtee":ve0lse4g said:


> Steve,
> 
> Look for a rewinding company that overhaul motors and take it to them & ask nicely tell them you just want it up and running for cheap money and you will pay cash.
> 
> ...



Thanks i give that ago

Regards
Steve


----------



## John. B (2 Oct 2013)

I think the only glue that could possibly work is called 'weld' :wink: 

Other than that, probably motor repair shop is the answer.

John. B


----------



## scotstony (2 Oct 2013)

the picture is showing the holder in the motor, I wonder what the actual damage looks like.


----------



## WoodySteve (3 Oct 2013)

John. B":oq3gzmor said:


> I think the only glue that could possibly work is called 'weld' :wink:
> 
> Other than that, probably motor repair shop is the answer.
> 
> John. B



thanks john i give it a go.

regards
steve


----------



## WoodySteve (3 Oct 2013)

scotstony":306pq9yb said:


> the picture is showing the holder in the motor, I wonder what the actual damage looks like.



The damage to the actual brush holder is burnt and broken. it should look like this in the picture. but where its burnt and crumbled its just showing the brass metal.


----------



## YewTube (4 Oct 2013)

Could you not turn one out of Corian (or some other insulator) and glue in the brass brush carrier?

Bill


----------



## WoodySteve (4 Oct 2013)

YewTube":2b49vsgq said:


> Could you not turn one out of Corian (or some other insulator) and glue in the brass brush carrier?
> 
> Bill



Good idear bill i will try it. thanks

regards
steve


----------



## Robbo3 (7 Oct 2013)

WoodySteve":5tcw0tbm said:


> thats what im looking for is the whole brush holder unit. if i can fix it i might get my money back


That looks remarkably like the brush holder on the Draper 07989 mini lathe.
- http://www.drapertools.com/products/manuals/07989pl.pdf

HTH


----------

